# Oh My Gourd! Why Pumpkin Packs A Healthy Punch For Pups



## admin (Jun 26, 2008)

Carve a place out for pumpkin in your dog’s diet. Now that these seasonal vegetable can be seen everywhere, we’ve got your guide to everything pumpkin for dogs. Autumn is upon us, and with it comes football, falling leaves and of course – pumpkin everything. As we sip away at our pumpkin lattes, indulge in pumpkin beer and light pumpkin scented candles, we can also consider the benefits pumpkin has for dogs. Pumpkin is a tasty treat that has many health benefits – specifically, pureed pumpkin from a can or directly from the pumpkin itself. (Pumpkin pie filling is _not_ good for dogs because it contains sugar and additives.) Here are the reasons why pumpkin is perfect for your pooch.

Read the full article here at Petguide.com.


----------



## Michael.S (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome!

Was just feeding my little Benny pumpkin yesterday night!


----------

